# What you’d expect



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

So I have a question to those who are in the art of taxidermy, and those who have taken their game in. 

If I was to bring a coyote taken in cold weather, whole, not frozen, to a taxidermist to have it tanned, what would/should the results be?


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

That's simple..... a tanned coyote.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Huntahalic said:


> That's simple..... a tanned coyote.


Please elaborate, sorry Hunt, I’m not pleased with my results, looking for what it should be, ie: soft, stiff, etc. 
thx


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

I took a coyote in that I shot about this time 4 or 5 years ago. I shot it and it was bagged and in the back of the truck within an hour and at the taxidermist that evening, still whole, guts and all. I asked for a pelt, soft skin, hair on, like you would see hanging on a wall in a man cave and that's what I got back. 

What did you ask for, what did you get back? Is this a taxi you have taken things to before?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Should be soft. Shouldn't matter at all if it was frozen or not when you turned it in.

The taxi could have skinned it right then or put it in the freezer right away if he didn't have time, and let it thaw a couple hours before skinning.

I harvested a bobcat a few years back and let it freeze solid outside. When I got home a few days later, I thawed it for a few hours, then skinned and took for sealing. The taxi said it was in great shape and the full mount turned out nice too.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Never bag a coyote when warm. You want to cool it ASAP. Hang by one or two rear feet 

I don't know what the OP ended up with so I can't comment on it.
What did you ask for?


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

I asked for it to be tanned, entire pelt so I could do whatever I wanted with it at a later date. 
It’s horrible IMO, stinks, not soft at all, holes in snout, holes in main body of hide. 
I’ll post a video soon, it’s the blonde I shot St. Patrick’s day in 2016!

Yup, it took that long to get back.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Taxidermy tan is different than garment.
Garment is a soft plyable tan.
Taxidermy is probably what you got or a home tan like Rittles or a brain tan.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

You can still get them relatively soft with Rittel's. Just more work. Not gonna be garmint soft but good enough.

Shouldn't have holes except where you shot it... maybe the guy did a terrible job skinning and/or fleshing.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Who did you take it to?Did you do your home work on the guy?


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

fishdip said:


> Who did you take it to?Did you do your home work on the guy?


Don’t want to bash the guy if I didn’t ask for the right process, but still the results aren’t what they should be according to the posts. 

1st time I used him, he had good looking mounts when I went to drop off.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Try taking it to him & talk to him about it,good luck


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

You didn’t happen to price shop this did you?


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Sounds like it was an "in shop" tan, meaning the taxi skinned, fleshed (causing the holes), used one of the several "home tans" available to any DIY person. The fact that the skin was "not soft at all" indicates he didn't take the time to "break" the drying tanned skin, and "breaking" a tanned pelt is what it takes to produce a soft skin.
What probably should have been done was for the taxidermist to send the skin out to a tannery and have it done by pros _whose business is tanning._ You would/should have gotten a soft skin(like chamois) and a clean soft fur with no stink at all. Still maybe some holes from fleshing, but probably not. The taxidermist would add on his "cut" for the job but would have done _NONE_ of the work. It would have cost more to have your coyote sent away and done by a big tannery, but you probably would have been very happy with what you got back.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

DFJISH said:


> Sounds like it was an "in shop" tan, meaning the taxi skinned, fleshed (causing the holes), used one of the several "home tans" available to any DIY person. The fact that the skin was "not soft at all" indicates he didn't take the time to "break" the drying tanned skin, and "breaking" a tanned pelt is what it takes to produce a soft uskin.
> What probably should have been done was for the taxidermist to send the skin out to a tannery and have it done by pros _whose business is tanning._ You would/should have gotten a soft skin(like chamois) and a clean soft fur with no stink at all. Still maybe some holes from fleshing, but probably not. The taxidermist would add on his "cut" for the job but would have done _NONE_ of the work. It would have cost more to have your coyote sent away and done by a big tannery, but you probably would have been very happy with what you got back.


I don't know any tanneries that do skinning,
only one tannery that fleshes (USA Foxx and they butcher your hides unbelievably) so the taxidermist would've done some work. Shipping is a considerable expense too, both ways.

Look for an experienced trapper, they can do the job.


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

jiggerjarvi said:


> Don’t want to bash the guy if I didn’t ask for the right process, but still the results aren’t what they should be according to the posts.
> 
> 1st time I used him, he had good looking mounts when I went to drop off.


When I stated it was an easy answer I guess I was thinking the quality my taxidermist produces. I have over 50 mounts but never once have I just dropped of an animal without a discussion of what was expected in return. I have 21 animals from Africa that I had all the back skins tanned and use a drops or rugs of some sort if they went full mounts. All the hides are tanned for mount quality but the thin skinned animals such as my impala and spring buck are much softer than my zebra or eland. Keep in mind the tanning process is different for mount quality than it is for pelt quality. As several have mentioned soft tanning is a total different technique. Sounds to me there was a bakedown in communicating between your expectations and that of the taxidermist. If it were me I would take it back and discuss the issues with the taxidermist. I have had issues with a different taxidermist that use to mount all my fish. Notice I mentioned use to... The experience i had on my 9th mount he did was totally different and he wouldn't budge on the repair or cost i incurred from having it redone by a different fish taxidermist. I have now found a good reputable fish guy and have given him a lot of business... i would give him a chance to make it right with you and if he wont unfortunately you will have no choice but to move on as i did..

Good luck to you and i hope for a good outcome. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorry it took so long, work and a sinus infection have me cornered. 

Reading all your posts makes me realize I didn’t do enough homework and wasn’t clear about what my expectations were on the finished product, I’m still bummed, but will get over it and make the right moves next time.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

My oh my...


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow... that does look rough at best. I'd like to hear what the taxidermist has to say about it.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Was it killed with buckshot?


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> Was it killed with buckshot?


No, .223, was a small pass thru, both sides, was using FMJ’s that I plink with.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

jiggerjarvi said:


> No, .223, was a small pass thru, both sides, was using FMJ’s that I plink with.


I was afraid that was the case. Whoever skinned and fleshed it did a TERRIBLE job. I think I could have done better using my teeth.


----------

